# Coils for Kylin 2 to accommodate 40W - 50W for best flavour



## SeekerZA (19/1/20)

Hi

I recently moved from Vincee X and Fetch to Vaporesso Gen and Kylin 2. However, i'm struggling to find dual coil setup for best flavour around the 40 - 50Watt range.

Coming from the POD devices, i only had to play around with 30 - 35Watt to find the sweet spot on the flavours. 

Current dual coil setup gives 0.25Ohm. And vaping it at 55W is still a hot learning curve for me  I switched from the POD system to a mod hoping for better flavour. Should i try single coil to give around the 0.4ohm mark or is there a dual coil setup to give similar resistance, allowing me to vape at lower Watts?


----------



## Braam Karsten (20/1/20)

Hi, you can try the coil company nano fused Clapton or nano alien 6 wrap. the nano fuse ohm out at 0.86-0.90 ohm single and 0.42-0.46 duel, but my personal favorite is the nano aliens witch ohm out on 0.44-0.46 single and 0.21-0.23 dual. the aliens has much better flavor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeekerZA (20/1/20)

Thank you. Ordered the Nano Fused Clapton's. Will try the nano Aliens next

Reactions: Like 1


----------

